# email on new 8.9 stopped working



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

The email was working fine and then it just wouldn't get new messages. I keep getting "no new messages" even though I know there are some in my inbox. I triple checked my settings and re-entered my email password and even did a hard restart, to no avail. Does anyone have an idea what could be wrong? I checked the settings against my older fire, which is still receiving e-mails fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And you're sure it's connected to the internet?  I'll check my email.....  Are you using the native Fire email app?  And which version Fire do you have?

EDIT:  Have you tried (if you're using the native Fire email app), asking it to "refresh" using the menu button in the upper right hand corner of the app?

Betsy


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Never mind. I just Googled it and found out that this is an ongoing problem with the native kindle hd email app. I'm glad that I didn't spend hours on it like some have. It doesn't seem to be fixed yet. If anyone else is having this problem, here is the kindle forum link about it (it's a forum, not an official amazon help site) http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=TxRGMLCMTRIVCH The forum does give some suggestions on work-arounds.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Betsy!  Yes, I have repeatedly refreshed. It's a bummer, because I really like the layout of the app on my 8.9.  For once an uncomplicated email screen where I can find everything without searching, or dealing with visual clutter - until it stopped working, *sigh*.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm...

I just sent myself an email, and it came through.  Have you tried sending an email from another account, if you have one?  Just as a test.  Off to read the link you posted.

I'd also recommend a restart if you haven't done that.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's very interesting reading the link you posted, maryjf--I have Verizon mail.  I have to say, I didn't do anything other than put my email address in to set it up, and it worked fine.  EDIT:  Sorry, I guess I did have to put the server names and ports in, but it didn't take any tweaking.  Trying it again with hubby's account as a test.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, it sounds like it's given people fits, including Amazon. I tried sending myself e-mail.  I have a verizon account. I did a hard restart.  It was working perfectly for a couple days, and I have no idea why it stopped working.  But at least it's a comfort to know that I'm not the only one. I can send e-mail through it, just not receive. My old fire is working fine.  I suppose I will try uninstall/reinstall eventually, but it sounds like other people have got it working that way, only to have it stop working again.  Oh well, I'll update if I find out anything. It's weird that some people don't have any problems and others do.
My settings are just what are mentioned in the forum for verizon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what settings I'm using:


Incoming settings
PASSWORD
(your password)

POP3 SERVER
incoming.verizon.net

SECURITY TYPE
None

PORT
110

Outgoing settings
SMTP server
outgoing.verizon.net

SECURITY TYPE
None

PORT
587
check require log-in

USERNAME
[email protected]

PASSWORD
*************


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have Verizon, but did have to work a bit to get my netmail account set up.  Comcast was dead easy.  Both consistently work great.  Main thing, besides knowing incoming and outgoing servers, is that you have to realize with the default ports that you have to actually type it in, even though it's shown there.

When it seems to get stuck on delivery -- which does happen occasionally, especially if I've not used that device for email in a few days -- I toggle Wireless off and then back on again.  That gives it a fresh connection to our router and seems to unclog the pipeline.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Main thing, besides knowing incoming and outgoing servers, is that you have to realize with the default ports that you have to actually type it in, even though it's shown there.


That's true! But since it won't let you move on without the port numbers, you figure it out eventually...(or at least I did....)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's true! But since it won't let you move on without the port numbers, you figure it out eventually...(or at least I did....)
> 
> Betsy


 Yeah.

I just thought it was weird that they were there, but then you had to type them in again. 

What Ever!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think the problem was with the Kindle Fire 8.9 software.

I have a FIOS account in upstate NY. I use Outlook to handle e-mail on my Mac Mini. 

For about a 4 to 5 hour period yesterday, Outlook was timing out each time it tried to connect to the incoming.verizon.net server.

I suspect this means there was a problem on the server side. Even if the server wasn't down, when you think of all the new iPhones, Tablets, PCs, and Macs that were received for Christmas and were adding new accounts to the verizon server, it could have just been overloaded.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BruceS said:


> I don't think the problem was with the Kindle Fire 8.9 software.
> 
> I have a FIOS account in upstate NY. I use Outlook to handle e-mail on my Mac Mini.
> 
> ...


I don't know if there's a general problem with the Fires or not; some individual Fires could have problems. However, if you look at the link to the Amazon forum that Maryjf45 posted, this has been an ongoing problem for some users going back months. So, it's not just a Christmas day problem. And, as Maryjf said, her older device was still connecting fine to the Verizon servers.

Betsy


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, so I went back into settings and retyped everything carefully, I had the same settings as Betty although I had tried some different security settings earler as an experiment.  And I tried turning off the wifi and turning it back on. It said "checking e-mail" and then "updated 1:18 pm", but still "No Messages".  Then I went to my old kindle Fire and it downloaded a mess of messages, lickety split. I often have trouble connecting to verizon online through my laptop, and sometimes my husband also has been shut out on his Ipad, but I've not had any problems on my old Kindle Fire. According to that forum, uninstalling and reinstalling works for a bit. But I'll try that another day as it doesn't seem to be a permanent fix. Probably will have to download another app eventually, though I don't really need to right now.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been using Kaiten for my mail but checked occasionally to see if the Fire program was working - it wasn't. Today I got an e-mail from Verizon about POP settings for devices. They were the same as I had in the beginning: SSL, ports 995 and 465.  But I thought I'd try it again just to see-and it worked! Now I am receiving incoming mail again, though I have no idea why it stopped working before and has started working again. More lovely weirdness from the world of computing.  I just hope it keeps working, because I really prefer the program that came with the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it, Maryjf45!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did notice that, when I went to set up one of my email accounts, the Fire defaulted to servers and ports. They were correct, but the email didn't work until I actually _typed_ them in. I thought that was weird. And confusing.


----------

